# Kristen Stewart & Charlize Theron in Snow White And The Huntsman 2012 - Trailer



## Mandalorianer (12 Nov. 2011)

*Kristen Stewart - 1. Trailer als Düster-Schneewittchen​*




 


Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand: Sag mir, wer macht die schönste Märchen-Adaption im ganzen Land? Ins Rennen gehen nämlich gleich zwei Schneewittchen-Verfilmungen. In einem gibt uns Phil Collins’ Tochter Lily die Schönheit mit einer Haut weiß wie Schnee, Haaren schwarz wie Ebenholz und einem Mund rot wie Blut .

In der Düster-Variante mit Kristen Stewart in der Hauptrolle schlüpft Schneewittchen ins Kettenhemd, kämpft mit harten Bandagen und besiegt unheimliche Kreaturen im Zauberwald. Zwar ist der Film noch nicht abgedreht, doch den ersten Trailer kann man sich jetzt schon einmal anschauen:


​
Bei „Snow White And The Huntsman“ scheint es sich also durchaus um eine Erwachsenen-Version des Klassikers für Kinder zu handeln. Hollywood-Schönheit Charlize Theron verbreitet als böse Königin auf sehr subtile und eisige Art und Weise Angst. Im Trailer beschreibt sie das Geheimnis ihrer Macht folgendermaßen: „Schönheit gibt mir Kraft. Das Leben aus einem hilflosen Mädchen zu saugen, bevor ich es ohne Gnade auf den Boden schmeiße, macht mich stark.“

Na das klingt wirklich so, als hätte Schneewittchen von dieser Dame weit mehr als nur einen schnöden halbvergifteten Apfel zu befürchten.

Auch die Romanze im Film sorgt wohl für Überraschungen. Während sich Schneewittchen im Märchen für ihren Prinzen entscheidet, sieht es im Trailer ganz danach aus, als würde der raubeinige Jäger das Rennen um das Herz des Mädchens machen. Er wird von Chris Hemsworth gespielt und begibt sich im Auftrag der Königin auf die Jagt nach Schneewittchen. Schon im Märchen konnte er es jedoch nicht über sich bringen, ihr das Herz herauszuschneiden und der Königin zu servieren.

Die Dreharbeiten dauern zurzeit in England noch an. Schauspieler und Crew geben scheinbar alles für das Projekt. Letzte Woche brach sich Kristen einen Finger bei einem Reitunfall. Kein Wunder, stieg sie für den Streifen doch auch zum ersten Mal auf ein Pferd .

Ihr australischer Kollege Chris hingegen brach sich zuvor gleich vier Rippen beim Dreh einer Kampfszene. Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen eben auch Späne. Das Zwischenergebnis kann sich dafür jedenfalls schon durchaus sehen lassen. Der Film soll im Sommer nächsten Jahres in die Kinos kommen.



​
*Also Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Film 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Nov. 2011)

das wird was :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2011)

nix für die Kleinen vor dem Einschlafen  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (22 Juni 2012)

der Trailer ist der Hammer


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Hat Kirsten für den Film einen zweiten Gesichtsausdruck einstudieren müssen?


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Der tRailer hat soviel mehr versprochen, als letztlich auf der Leinwand zu sehen war :/ Entweder miserables Acting oder Over Acting ... inakzeptabel.


----------



## Sidewinder (14 Okt. 2012)

Der Film war so miserabel das ich im Kino eingepennt bin snoopy1


----------

